# 2nd Annual Plains of War GT - May 27/28



## Chaosftw

Hey Everyone!

So im back and so is the PoWGT! we sold out our first year and hosted a 40 player event which was a heck of a lot of fun!

Registration will open up February 1st for this event and the event itself will be May 27th and 28th in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Canada.

All information and links can be found on:

The Website - http://www.powgt.ca

-OR-

The Facebook Event Page - https://www.facebook.com/events/358066131233480/


----------

